# Lose the Dragons



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

All dragcave Dragons are to be removed from the site immediately. They're not welcome here anymore, within posts or signatures.

This isn't a debate, they're starting to piss everyone off. Get rid of them within 4 days or you'll have your entire signature removed.

This includes adoptables from other sites.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

your right there they are annoying GET RID OF THEM


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I'm not arguing at all, but why the sudden change?...I mean you yourself had heresy's very own dragon.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

They seem to be breeding like tribbles and taking over the forum.

They are not benificial to the site in anyway and if anything are taking focus away from what the sites all about.

Thankyou for you co-operation in this.


----------



## TTIO (Sep 5, 2008)

Question: is a link to the account still allowed?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

No links at all to the www.dragcave.net domain.

This is a Warhammer 40k hobby site, not a gateway to flood some stupid dragon site with our traffic.


----------



## TTIO (Sep 5, 2008)

A bit harsh, imo, but you're the admin.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Not really, Warseer doesn't allow a single sig image. You guys are spoiled. Things like this need to be fixed asap before they spiral out of control.

I've changed this to adoptables of all kinds to stop individuals circumventing the ruling with other sites images.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah i hate those bloody dragons....... em... i think thats my whole point right there...


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh..they weren't quite so annoying until recently when it seemed that just one dragon wasn't enough and soon sigs became flooded with them. Much like the "What's your color" or "What's my doom" or the one with help make my city clicky things, they all seem to vie for board space when I go to check out posts lol. It wasn't so bad when it was just one or two eggs all small and innocuous but when it's four of them lined up and down the blasted sig space it has a tendency to make things look...tatty..cheap? Something like that lol.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate-who mumbles a silent prayer for all the poor dead and dying dragons... Now..where's the bbq sauce? :mrgreen:


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

na gt to be grilled.....


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Fair enough. Its a gonski


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Dragons scare me:scare: Jezlad!!!!

I agree, I like the fact we can still have pics in our sig:biggrin:.......


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok no problemo link gone


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

stupid dragons get what they deserve!
:angry::victory::laugh:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

my babies!!!
but if you say they go, then i havnt got a lot of choice


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Ah well. Guess I'll just put them on another forum. Won't argue with the boss.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

*removes dragon*


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Ty for removing them. was getting annoyed with them. (they temt you to click, and if you do It feels like it just wastes time.)


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I found the emotional blackmail aspect disturbing and annoying. Starting to see threads and sigs saying "Plz click my dragons or they'll die!" was when we reached saturation for the trend. People with a half a dozen dragons all on the verge of cyber death...it's like stumbling into the trailer owned by that crazy old lady who adopts stray kittens and you can tell that when one cat dies the others just eat it because she can;t afford to feed them all on her welfare check.

Makes the forums smell like cat pee and vodka in my mind...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm not trying to save my skin (I have another site that lets me have the dragons), but on behalf of the others who only have this site to get clicks for their dragons, can't they just keep the links and just say something little like 'please click'? Not that I'm arguing, you said specifically that its not a discussion, but I agree this is a little sudden and extreme


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

The hammer must swing swift and hard for it to be effective.

I don't know what these dragons are (I assume some kinda tamagotchi for people to embarassed to admit the like tamagotchi... irony) but I am certainly glad I wasn't around the past week or so to see a bunch of pokemons playing with themself.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*No adoptables of any kind. Links or otherwise.*


----------

